# engine wont turn



## Rockie (Apr 12, 2005)

Now that I have got electrics to my lawn tractor the engine will only crack a few turns then stops. compression? I then have to turn the flywheel back and try again, As of yet it has not fired ( been standing 3 or so years) Any ideas why its stopping? Engine has oil.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Sounds like like your valves are stuck, the compression release is not working, you have a spark plug that is too long, or your battery simply isn't strong enough. I would start by pulling the spark plug and making sure you can turn the engine over ok. After that, pull the valve cover off and make sure the valves are moving. If both of those check out ok, then you will have to watch the valves and make sure that the compression release is working or check your battery and make sure it's putting out enough amperage.


----------



## Phil F (Feb 16, 2005)

check valve clearance may be to wide and wont operate mcr mech comp rel


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i'm willing to bet the battery is too weak, if its the one that was in it, better throw it out and try a new one or jump it off a car battery, but yeah do be sure of the valves before you try. the compression release will work its best when the engine is spun over by a good strong battery (spun over fast)


----------

